# Lockpicking - Another Great Skill Set



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I am but a humble amateur most of my kit include handmade picks from repurposed hacksaw blades, files & allen wrenches. I also have a few cheapo sets from China which actually work quite well for hobby picking or simple tasks.

Anyone, anyone? 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm a great enthusiast of the art myself.

The most useless is the lockpick gun. The most effective that opens locks in seconds, are the jiggler keys.

My stuff:









Auto jigglers:






I've ordered more stuff, meanwhile.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

avinor said:


> I'm a great enthusiast of the art myself.
> 
> The most useless is the lockpick gun. The most effective that opens locks in seconds, are the jiggler keys.
> 
> ...


All true my friend, wouldn't it be a different world if the lockpick gun actually worked as advertised. Nice gear by the way, I like to shop thrift stores for old padlocks to work on.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Always wanted to learn to do that. Tinkered with it but never really got serious. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> Always wanted to learn to do that. Tinkered with it but never really got serious. Maybe tomorrow....


Old hacksaw blades, a few strokes of a Sharpie, a Dremel and a little finesse and you'll have a fine set for busting simple locks in no time. After that head over to YouTube and get either as complex or simple as you want with what you wish to pick. For me, it was toolboxes.

Before you think me a thief, let me explain. When my grandfather died he had many, MANY locked boxes among his things. This ranged from little metal boxes of drill/tap sets, tackle boxes, lockable parts drawers & so on. Well after two days of teaching me all he knew about picking and making me a set together my dad simply pointed at the garage full of my granddads stuff and said 'Go to work buddy'. I had a riot both learning how to bust small locks and rifle though my grandpa's myriad on knick knacks, tools, toys, firecrackers (the fun old ones which I wont list here) and more.

Point is busting locks can be both fun and handy. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I've had a set of Southord lock picks in my truck for 9 years, It's amazing how much I use them. Dad always laughs because I don't keep any keys for his buildings, Just the lock picks. Most of my lock picking is for friends that locked themselves out of there house "hey Shane, I need you to let me in my place" lol.

I'd like to say I'm good....but all I use in the set is the rake..it always is the one that gets it.

On a side note......the only lock I haven't been able to get was a dollar store pad lock...bought some expensive "anti pick" locks to practice when I first started and I've come to the realization that the higher the quality the lock the easier it is to pick. Anyone else notice this??


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Island made said:


> I've had a set of Southord lock picks in my truck for 9 years, It's amazing how much I use them. Dad always laughs because I don't keep any keys for his buildings, Just the lock picks. Most of my lock picking is for friends that locked themselves out of there house "hey Shane, I need you to let me in my place" lol.
> 
> I'd like to say I'm good....but all I use in the set is the rake..it always is the one that gets it.
> 
> On a side note......the only lock I haven't been able to get was a dollar store pad lock...bought some expensive "anti pick" locks to practice when I first started and I've come to the realization that the higher the quality the lock the easier it is to pick. Anyone else notice this??


That's great man haha gonna start calling you No Keys Shane LOL. I too am fond of the rake tool as a primary although I did 'break' a few locks using it I.e. the whole drum came out of the lock on a few toolboxes. To this day havent got a solid answer on why but I agree some 'cheap' locks seem to just have crazy tight tolerances and be a real biatch.

Have you ever heard of pro pickers being called penetration experts?

My inner 12 year old laughs every time hahaha.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've got a worn out AAA Card, a small Wegner knife, and a bump key. My past criminal background does permit me the right to access lock picking tools.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Here is my brother using a jiggler key to open a locked jeep (his own car.. we ain't crooks). Five times in 40 seconds.

Notice how his wrist is locked. You don't use your wrist at all (it won't work if you move your wrist). You apply a slight turning force while moving it in a circle with your forearm. At least that's how he and I do it.






Yes I know car is covered in bird poo. We are not leaving the house and are having everything home delivered (thank you virus!).

Now then... jiggler key templates are all over the internet. You can easily cut your own set.

https://hosting.photobucket.com/albums/z274/Darth_Zamxo/AutoJigglerTemplates.jpg

Try not getting arrested. If you do get arrested,* I don't know you.*


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Island made said:


> I've come to the realization that the higher the quality the lock the easier it is to pick. Anyone else notice this??


Oh yes, totally.

I live next to China. So all my locks are Chinese. And they are very hard to open. There isn't even enough space in them for my lockpick gun to work.

These guys on YouTube... "Lockpicking Lawyer" and "Bosnian Bill"... they open Chinese locks in seconds. I don't know how they do it. I experience quite a bit of grief with cheapo Chinese locks.... except for my front door. *THAT opens in 2 seconds. :banghead: *

Watch this guy's channel.You will learn everything you need to know. He never shows his face... probably a good idea.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

avinor said:


>


New trailer for Mission Impossible VII

*dun dun, da da, dun dun, ..*


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I said I had ordered something else and it arrived today.

First ever use was on my tool shed/workshop lock. It blew through it in less than 20 bloody seconds.

Observe:






The electric gun works a lot better than the manual gun as you can see. China must be a real fun place...



> dun dun, da da, dun dun, ..


My feelings exactly.

*"Security"* is a fairy tale we tell ourselves to help us sleep better. In reality there is no such thing called *Security*.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A gentleman I know worked at a lock and key shop, and every other weekend he was on call. One Saturday evening he gets a call from someone who locked their keys in their car. The price for removing keys from a car was $50.00. That was 25.00 for the store and 25.00 for the locksmith. The locksmith gets to the car and tells the guy the price. The guy was a lot drunk and tells him too much. The locksmith says “SeeYa” The drunk says ok he would pay. Locksmith opens the car door retrieves the keys, holds his hand out for the money. The drunk guy says too much money. The locksmith reopens the car throws the keys in the car and shuts the locked door The drunk tells locksmith he will pay. Locksmith then tells the drunk $100.00‍♂ Drunk says he was told $50.00. Locksmith said that was for the first time Now for my favorite part The drunk calls the police when the police arrived the drunk tells his side of the story. The police ask the locksmith if what the drunk said was true. The locksmith confirmed it was true. The officer then ask the drunk why he needed his keys to a car when he was too intoxicated to drive The drunk paid the $100.00 and how he got home is a mystery.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> A gentleman I know worked at a lock and key shop, and every other weekend he was on call. One Saturday evening he gets a call from someone who locked their keys in their car. The price for removing keys from a car was $50.00. That was 25.00 for the store and 25.00 for the locksmith. The locksmith gets to the car and tells the guy the price. The guy was a lot drunk and tells him too much. The locksmith says "SeeYa" The drunk says ok he would pay. Locksmith opens the car door retrieves the keys, holds his hand out for the money. The drunk guy says too much money. The locksmith reopens the car throws the keys in the car and shuts the locked door The drunk tells locksmith he will pay. Locksmith then tells the drunk $100.00‍ Drunk says he was told $50.00. Locksmith said that was for the first time Now for my favorite part The drunk calls the police when the police arrived the drunk tells his side of the story. The police ask the locksmith if what the drunk said was true. The locksmith confirmed it was true. The officer then ask the drunk why he needed his keys to a car when he was too intoxicated to drive The drunk paid the $100.00 and how he got home is a mystery.


That's.
Just.
Fantastic.



Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneHobbs (Sep 11, 2021)

The person you have called is definitely a locksmith and he has charged you the fair cost for car door unlocking.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Well I am a blacksmith for 45+ years and I use a hammer!! Never failed


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve added and removed the ones on Shmamazon from my cart probably 20 times now. This was always a skill I was interested in learning. I think when I showed interest as a child everyone thought I’d grow up to rob houses, but it wasn’t that at all. I had a fascination with how the mechanisms worked.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s exactly why I love the hobby! So much fun to bypass the mechanism, a mans skill puzzle. And it’s useful to boot. I’m actually working on some custom lock picks to add to the island made lineup.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Huh.... I don't like puzzles. My only motivation is to blow through someone's security and rub their faces in it until they start to understand they should have had more mother's milk and less cow milk.


----------

